# 10MFAN Pre-Orders—-the New CHAMELEON tenor Mpc!!!



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

My 1st rollover baffle powerful tenor mouthpiece available for pre-orders now.

*Introducing the Chameleon*

I'll be offering these first big batches in 7*, 7**, and 8* tips. 
Your choice of the German bar stock hard rubber or the orange Ultem. $395 plus shipping in either material.

This piece is free blowing with a huge sound and tons of volume available. Yes, with a rollover baffle! 
For all of you guys who don't like step baffles, let me show you how it's done. 
The sound is focused and huge with lots of flexibility. It can certainly be used for anything from jazz to pop.
SO VERSATILE!!!

The first guy to try this told me it reminded him of a Freddie Gregory Mark III HR that he used to own, but said this was even better! I appreciate that. This will be a big hit.

Here are pictures.











If you like the epoxy rollover RPC pieces, Freddie Gregory Mark III, and other powerful rollover baffle pieces like that, you will absolutely love this.

Email me at: [email protected]


----------



## LateNiteSax (Aug 6, 2007)

Such an embarrassment of riches we have to choose from these days. 

When I was coming up in the 80s and 90s it was truly the dark ages of sax mouthpieces. The legendary mouthpieces were no longer any good, Quality was in the toilet. It was either search out something vintage or bust. What a radically different world we have now. 

Which is closer to a slant signature Otto Link? This new Chamaeleon model or your classic? Chamber is small or medium?

Thanks for making such beautiful mouthpieces Mark.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Larry, thank you so much. That means a lot coming from you. I always enjoy the videos you put up and you always sound beautiful! 

None of the pieces are Links, but the Classic would give you nice warmth. The Robusto will have more punch and spread for a Gene Ammons type of vibe, and the Chamaeleon is very free and open and powerful. It has so much going on. More of everything compared to an Early Babbitt. 
Send me an email, and we can talk. 
All the best, Mark


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Mark,

Did you scoop the side walls?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi, 
Yes, the sidewalls are semi scooped on the Chameleon model, but not the entire side wall like the vintage pieces. 
I do it my way, and they are scooped out in a unique manner. A certain portion of the sidewall is scooped and they have a particular shape. It’s like a bullet chamber on the side walls. 
Everything is unique here, for a reason. 
No gimmicks, just incredibly well thought out designs. They don’t look like anything out there, and my pieces don’t play like anything out there, because that’s what I demand from my mouthpieces.

The Chameleon model has a lot of freedom to the blow and a lot of power available when you want to let loose. It is in my Black Widow category. It’s got a really big sound but it is focused. More power and freedom to the blow than my Classic, Robusto, and Showtime, and it rivals right there with my Black Widow model. For those of you guys who like to play pieces with a nice baffle, my Black Widow is a great choice, and for you guys who like a rollover baffle and want a completely different design in the same category, the Chameleon fits the bill perfectly.

Like all of my mouthpieces, it’s incredibly versatile. It can be played mellow and subtle, or balls to the wall.
It can be used for jazz, blues, funk, or rock ‘n’ roll, etc...



10MFAN MOUTHPIECES: Innovation over imitation.


----------



## JoAnnPeeler (Jul 24, 2008)

I can't wait for the rollover Alto piece your site says will be available next month (March?) I'll be lining up to try that one.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks, Jo. 
Yes, The alto piece will be available next month. We are in the midst of redoing everything on the website because of all the things going on here. VERY EXCITING!

It will be available in sizes:
5—- .072
6—- .078
7—- .084
8—- .090

Thank you


----------



## Tenor of the Woods (May 7, 2012)

Having ditched all my older pieces for your classic, I think this one will be a hit too for my needs. But I will wait for the Ultem one! Hopefully you have it coming?

Well done as usual!

Ciao, Andrea


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi Andrea,
Hope you are well! 
I’ve got a lot of people dumping all their vintage pieces, and it makes me really happy. People spend crazy money trying to find some holy grail in a vintage mouthpiece, and many just don’t understand that there are pieces being made today that are better playing, more flexible, super consistent from one piece to the next, and far more reasonably priced!!! It’s a great thing. 

They will hopefully learn....


My web guy is redoing the website, but you can always order the orange Ultem piece with me directly at any time. 
We are offering that in every model. Just send me an email, and I will get you on the list.

Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

It's hard to see the baffle profile in those photos. Do you have a side photo where you can see the height of the baffle. Or a chamber photo? Very excited to review this one also! Thanks, Steve


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi Steve, it’s a rollover baffle with a round medium large chamber.
It’s a perfect third category piece for me.
I will introduce a bright and super powerful category 4 piece later this year. 




Right now the categories look like this. It gives players options and makes the choices easier. 

Cat 1:
The Classic

Cat 2: two choices
Robusto —— Big, fat spread sound with flat sidewalls.
Showtime—--Big focused sound with more freedom to the blow than the Robusto. Higher floor and partially scooped sidewalls.

Cat 3: two choices
Black Widow—— Really big and powerful sound that has more spread than the Chameleon and has a long medium height baffle and straight sidewalls.
Chameleon ——-Really big and powerful piece with semi scooped sidewalls and a rollover baffle

Cat 4: bright and will “rip the walls down” Mpc coming later this year:
Super Widow—-this piece will be as powerful as anything out there and will have super freedom to the blow and brights. This will be a “balls to the wall” player!


These will cover everything, and the player just needs to pick what best fits what they want for themselves. 
The audios and videos will help a lot. The descriptions on the website will also help a lot. The website is being re-done as we speak and hopefully will be finished in the next 2 1/2 weeks. Just trying to make room for all the new stuff coming up.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I just got a beautiful email from Carl Cox in New Jersey. He is a fantastic player and he told me the Chameleon is now his top choice mouthpiece. 
He said he has played loads of mouthpieces in his time, but this just checks all the boxes for him. I am very honored to hear that. He said he loves the versatility that it provides, and loves that he can play warm and full or powerful with brights. He said it’s a great thing to have such a powerful mouthpiece with a rollover baffle, because he doesn’t like step baffles much, and he wanted something that would do what this does. 
I am sure over time, he will send a couple of audios or videos and I hope it’s something in a playing setting with a band. I love the live clips the most. That’s when you really get to feel the energy of the moment.
I’m hoping he will have some of his friends check it out and hoping someone there will also make an audio or video showing how the piece sounds.

I am extremely proud of this design and I hope you guys check it out. 
All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I just put three videos of this new mouthpiece on YouTube.


For all of you guys who are looking for a rollover piece that has a really big sound and lots of volume available, with a free blow——-> this is it.
It’s great for jazz players who want a huge sound, blues, funk, more modern vibe, great for that Brecker vibe, etc..
Just really versatile with lots of volume available.


----------

